
Multi-Class Image Classification Using CNN over PyTorch, and the Basics of CNN - vatsalsaglani
https://medium.com/@thevatsalsaglani/multi-class-image-classification-using-cnn-over-pytorch-and-the-basics-of-cnn-fdf425a11dc0
======
vatsalsaglani
I always had this conundrum about how an image goes through a Convolutional
Neural Network; in this blog, I try to address it and build a multi-class
classifier for classifying apparels from scratch using PyTorch. And no it's
not on the MNIST Fashion dataset. It also shows how to work with DataLoaders
in PyTorch and many other things. Please have a read and comment down if there
are any discrepancies.

